# Acrylic Aquarium



## vandiscus

Hello everyone,

I am just doing research on the prices for acrylic aquarium. 

How much is a new acrylic aquarium of 180 gallon (US) 72"x24"x24"?

Thank you.

Vandiscus


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

you would need to provide more details, Rimless? Overflow in or ext?
Holes?
On average, an acrylic tank is 2 to 3x more than glass.


----------



## PaulF757

I made my own acrylic tank, mine is 69x28x24, euro brace and I had enough for a sump. Cost me a little over $1000 for material. 

I did all the work myself. Look up my thread and you'll see plenty of pics of the tank.


----------



## vandiscus

*Specs*

I doing some research to find out the market price for them because I am planning to import some from Asia.

Acrylic Tank 
72"x24"x24"
Thickness 15mm
Euro bracing
shipping by sea

I can probably re-sale for under $1000  Anyone interested?


----------



## marblerye

Got anything smaller in the 60g cube range with overflow? 

Oh and obviously, thickness and quality of the acrylic is important as I don't want the cheap stuff that'll yellow out or stain in only a year or two.


----------



## rburns24

-
You have my admiration.
-



PaulF757 said:


> I made my own acrylic tank, mine is 69x28x24, euro brace and I had enough for a sump. Cost me a little over $1000 for material.
> 
> I did all the work myself. Look up my thread and you'll see plenty of pics of the tank.


----------



## vandiscus

marblerye said:


> Got anything smaller in the 60g cube range with overflow?
> 
> Oh and obviously, thickness and quality of the acrylic is important as I don't want the cheap stuff that'll yellow out or stain in only a year or two.


60g is too small


----------



## corpusse

vandiscus said:


> I doing some research to find out the market price for them because I am planning to import some from Asia.
> 
> Acrylic Tank
> 72"x24"x24"
> Thickness 15mm
> Euro bracing
> shipping by sea
> 
> I can probably re-sale for under $1000  Anyone interested?


Under 1000 as in $999?

I am not interested right now but I can tell you my next tank will 100% be acrylic. The weight of glass tanks over 180 just makes them too difficult to manage. Especially when no one wants to help.

The reason I'm posting is if they are $just under 1000$ sea shipped from Asia could you not get them from the US for that price as well? It's really too bad there are no acrylic tank makers in Canada.


----------



## notclear

corpusse said:


> It's really too bad there are no acrylic tank makers in Canada.


I think Primo Reef Acrylics makes acrylic tanks as I got a flyer from them during the Fragmeet not long ago.


----------



## Patwa

corpusse said:


> Especially when no one wants to help.


you could have called me or shot me a message on FB......moving an 180g ain't no small feat though...glad u didn't hurt yourself!


----------



## vandiscus

under 1000. I am thinking something 800-$900. From what I see online. 72x24x24 erobracing cost $1800. I don't know how much taxes and other fees will be but I think I can make that happen.



corpusse said:


> Under 1000 as in $999?
> 
> I am not interested right now but I can tell you my next tank will 100% be acrylic. The weight of glass tanks over 180 just makes them too difficult to manage. Especially when no one wants to help.
> 
> The reason I'm posting is if they are $just under 1000$ sea shipped from Asia could you not get them from the US for that price as well? It's really too bad there are no acrylic tank makers in Canada.


----------



## vandiscus

72x24x24
rimless
erobracing
with holes
thickness 8-15mm



advanced reef aquatics said:


> you would need to provide more details, Rimless? Overflow in or ext?
> Holes?
> On average, an acrylic tank is 2 to 3x more than glass.


----------



## wtac

15mm is the thinnest I would be comfortable with.


----------



## J_T

vandiscus said:


> 72x24x24
> rimless
> erobracing
> with holes
> thickness 8-15mm


I'd think thicker than that... even braced, you would still want thicker.


----------



## vandiscus

That's a pretty good price! Where do you get your acrylic? So far my research shows the acrylic manufacturer are very pricey . Great built by the way



PaulF757 said:


> I made my own acrylic tank, mine is 69x28x24, euro brace and I had enough for a sump. Cost me a little over $1000 for material.
> 
> I did all the work myself. Look up my thread and you'll see plenty of pics of the tank.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Make sure its cast acrylic! For a tank that size min 15mm if not more.

I wouldn't go with anything thinner. Both Paul and I did our builds from scratch simultaneously and if I had to do it over I would have gone thicker than what we got. 0.5" inches.

Even with a Eurobrace .. I had noticed some slight bowing (approx 1/4" inch). Applied cross brace later just so I could sleep better at night. 

Mikey


----------



## PaulF757

vandiscus said:


> That's a pretty good price! Where do you get your acrylic? So far my research shows the acrylic manufacturer are very pricey . Great built by the way


I go the acrylic from a supplier, 5 sheets in total to do two tanks (MIKEY) and mines. We did two sumps and two ATO reservoirs also.

The half inch thichkeness is fine but i would of do the Eurobrace with a middle strap incorporated into it. That was the original plan but then we talked ourselves out of it, not sure why honestly but we both ended up getting some bowing in the middle and had to attached a middle strap after all.


----------



## vandiscus

*quote*

I got a quote for the following acrylic tank for $800 including shipping. What you guys think?

Tanks are made from cell cast acrylic ---

####### THIS IS FOR A TANK--96X48X24--480 GALLONS
96x48x24 has 3/4" cast acrylic.


----------



## PaulF757

vandiscus said:


> I got a quote for the following acrylic tank for $800 including shipping. What you guys think?
> 
> Tanks are made from cell cast acrylic ---
> 
> ####### THIS IS FOR A TANK--96X48X24--480 GALLONS
> 96x48x24 has 3/4" cast acrylic.


thats a steal.


----------



## rburns24

PaulF757 said:


> thats a steal.


-
It's too cheap. I wouldn't take it as a gift!
-


----------



## Mikeylikes

vandiscus said:


> I got a quote for the following acrylic tank for $800 including shipping. What you guys think?
> 
> Tanks are made from cell cast acrylic ---
> 
> ####### THIS IS FOR A TANK--96X48X24--480 GALLONS
> 96x48x24 has 3/4" cast acrylic.


something doesn't sound right .. 3/4" cast acrylic for that kind of footprint is too thin if you ask me.

way too cheap !


----------



## J_T

3/4 with bracing is okay. It is a shallow tank.

The price is cheap because it makes good use of materials. Not much waste.

Is it a one piece brace? Or just strips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rburns24

J_T said:


> 3/4 with bracing is okay. It is a shallow tank.
> 
> The price is cheap because it makes good use of materials. Not much waste.
> 
> Is it a one piece brace? Or just strips.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
What do you think their cost is for a 3/4" sheet of cell cast acrylic? Just curious.
-


----------



## J_T

They sell for approx $300 a sheet. So, their cost is likely 50% of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rburns24

J_T said:


> They sell for approx $300 a sheet. So, their cost is likely 50% of that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
Thanks Jon.
-


----------



## vandiscus

*Quote*

The quote I get was from oversea (India). It does seem to be too good to be true so I will do a lot more research about the company before I make my move.

According to some acrylic tank calculator online, the tank dimension with 3/4" thickness is okay. I am planning to put some arowanas, black diamond stingrays and Siamese tiger fish. If I can verified that everything is legit then I will first make 1 tank purchase and then maybe more later in the future.


----------



## J_T

rburns24 said:


> -
> 
> Thanks Jon.
> 
> -


That is per sheet, overseas. Locally, that sheet is over 600$ plus taxes etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandiscus

Thank you for the insight. This boost my spirit a bit


J_T said:


> They sell for approx $300 a sheet. So, their cost is likely 50% of that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes

let me know how it goes. for that kind of money if the quality is good I may have to go bigger 

.. although I have no idea where I'd put the darn thing !!


----------



## rburns24

-
If the quality is good for that price, I'll ask the mods to kindly delete post
#20 .
-


----------

